# .22 Magnum semi-auto pistol?



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Does anyone make a good quality small .22 mag. semi-auto pistol? Something small and unobtrusive, and preferably high capacity for concealed carry? RogerB's last comment in the CHL thread got me to thinking. Thanks.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I have one of these. I really enjoy shooting it,and it's very accurate. Light to.

www.waltherpistols.com/item/10632_Walther_Handguns_Pistols_WAL_P22_22LR_3_4_BLUE_110RD.aspx


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

sea sick said:


> I have one of these. I really enjoy shooting it,and it's very accurate. Light to.
> 
> www.waltherpistols.com/item/10632_Walther_Handguns_Pistols_WAL_P22_22LR_3_4_BLUE_110RD.aspx


The fellow asked about a 22 Mag. this walther is a 22 LR isn't it ???? the only 2 mag auto I am familiar with is an auto mag....anyone else know of a 22 mag auto pistol???


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Kel Tec PMR 30

When they first released the weapon the barrel had some issues so they stopped production for 6 months until they coul get the issue fixed. Now they are producing about 200 (i think) per week but the demand is way higher than that for this gun. The cost is around $350 and if someone gets one you will find it on guntrader for $650+

I'm signed up with 4 or 5 dealers to try and get one. On of my dealers is about 10 minutes away from my house and when he gets one he will send out an emal an you have to bring cash to the store and the first one there gets it....Last time I was there in about 10 minutes and missed my chance.

I'm been waiting since Dec and no luck yet so my best advice is sign up with multiple dealers unless you want to pay double


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

here is a link


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Kel-Tec http://www.keltecweapons.com/our-guns/pistols/pmr-30/


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

coogerpop said:


> The fellow asked about a 22 Mag. this walther is a 22 LR isn't it ???? the only 2 mag auto I am familiar with is an auto mag....anyone else know of a 22 mag auto pistol???


You are correct,it is a 22lr. Not the mag. My mistakewith the 33gr HP yellow jackets, 1500 fps will put a sting on ya tho lol


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Go with the AMT Auto-Mag, short barreled version.


----------



## zombiedrifter (Aug 26, 2010)

I have Owned a few AMT (Another Malfunctioning Tool) pistols, and no offense to SpurgerSalty, but I would recommend against them. They are very,very hard to find parts for and they do break, extractors being the most common failure. I have also had OMT pistols, the company that AMT became after the gun bans and California's gun laws were enacted, and i can not say I have ever ran more than 3 magazines thru one without failures. The only AMT/OMT pistols that were of suitable quality were the 1911 copies.
Just my opinion. Good luck in your search.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Non taken Zombie, I realize some people have better luck than others with the same items.
Just provided my .02.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You can PM Dutch Treat as he has one of the Kel Tec PMR 30's.

30 rounds loaded with .22 WMR is a lot of firepower.

TH


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

AMT are currently being made by High Standard Arms in the Galleria area. You can get new guns and parts, they also do custom.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Standard used to make a super little 2 barreled derringer in 22 mag. Back before the days of CHL,I used to carry one in a wallet type holster[illegal today]...I have a brand new one in the box in my safe, used to have a couple more but sold them....they must have made a bunch of them since I still see them regularly at the gun shows..


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Back before the days of CHL,I used to carry one in a wallet type holster[illegal today]...[/QUOTE]

Why is it illegal today? It is concealed so it should be OK with a CHL? I just wonder if someone can elaborate it a bit?


----------



## zombiedrifter (Aug 26, 2010)

TranTheMan said:


> Back before the days of CHL,I used to carry one in a wallet type holster[illegal today]...


Why is it illegal today? It is concealed so it should be OK with a CHL? I just wonder if someone can elaborate it a bit?[/QUOTE]
the ATF, in its infinite wisdom, considers a hunk of leather, the 'shoot thru' holster, ANY OTHER WEAPON. you can have one, you just need to buy the ATF approval stamp.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Flat Trout said:


> Kel-Tec http://www.keltecweapons.com/our-guns/pistols/pmr-30/


That Kel-Tec is nice but it's not what I would call small. I was thinking something along the lines of the small Taurus 22 lr. pistols with the tip up barrel but in 22 mag.. Anyone know of someone that makes something like this?


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

north american arms makes a 22 mag 5 shot that will fit in the palm of your hand


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Walther p22


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Hi Standard used to make a super little 2 barreled derringer in 22 mag.


The double action derringer? I have one in the box in a gun safe; wicked little gun too lol.

TH


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Grendel P30. Sweet gun if you keep it clean. 30 round semi-auto.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I had an AMT .22mag a while back it is was a P.O.S.
I will never buy another AMT AutoMag.

I could have gotten the one lemon in the bunch though.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

TranTheMan said:


> Back before the days of CHL,I used to carry one in a wallet type holster[illegal today]...


Why is it illegal today? It is concealed so it should be OK with a CHL? I just wonder if someone can elaborate it a bit?[/QUOTE]
It's illegal because the ATF wrote in the law than it's illegal to use a wallet type holster....logical...not really but it's the law...I agree CHL ought to trump this but it doesn't.....


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

You have to qualify with a .32 or larger to get a CHL.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

tec said:


> You have to qualify with a .32 or larger to get a CHL.


 true - and it's better to qualify with a semi-auto than a revolver - qualify with a revolver and that's ALL you can carry - qualify with the SA and you can carry either (or both  )


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

*X2 on the Grendel P30*

I own a Grendel P30 and its a fun little 22mag pistol

http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/f25/grendel-p-30-30rd-22-mag-pistol-20590/


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

You must qualify with a .32 or larger but can carry any caliber if you want.


----------

